# The Five Dollar Slingshot



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

When I found the Forum in 2018 I had been shooting a slingshot fairly frequently since 1969. Mostly Wham-o until ‘75 then my Folding Pocket Rocket until 2018. Once I got here and started seeing the SlingBling I became a little snobby about what I thought a REAL slingshot should look like. Because of that I passed over wanting to be seen with something as remedial as this. However after a sweet Forum trade-up I landed with one of these and feel like I could have saved some serious $$ putting one of these in my quiver.
Right now on EBay you can get a used Figure 8 Descender for as little as $5usd. Gotta hacksaw and some sandpaper or a file and you are shooting in twenty minutes or less.
For those that have shot numerous frames this shooter is a mixed breed of the LBS, DeadRinger, IMP ver1, Boyshot, XIAO, F-16, Barnett, Gapper, and what did I miss?
I will likely give it a go and cut my own. If I’m feeling steady that day I’ll drill and tap the fork end and attached the tabs that way. I believe I saw a Metro done this way some time ago.
Also note you can get a ‘cut and ready’ frame on eBay for a little as $16usd and as high as $42usd plus shipping.


----------



## Antony (9 mo ago)

That's really cool, will have to make one


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

They shoot pretty good Mo I like them . Don’t think you could ever bust it


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Portboy said:


> They shoot pretty good Mo I like them . Don’t think you could ever bust it


We’ll see once I try to drill and tap one of them!


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

MOJAVE MO said:


> We’ll see once I try to drill and tap one of them!


I messed up two them trick is a centre drill boss


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

What a sweet setup. You'd think I would've sacrificed at least one figure 8 for a sweet shooter by now. Lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Portboy said:


> I messed up two them trick is a centre drill boss


Okay—-anyway you can speak ‘garage hack builder’? The thing is aluminum. The hole needs to be straight. Also what metal screw type to go ALU threads? Alright, never mind, screw it—I’ve got enough slingshots to sink a raft! 🤣


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tree Man said:


> What a sweet setup. You'd think I would've sacrificed at least one figure 8 for a sweet shooter by now. Lol


Oh heck I see where you are going but how can a Certified Arborist that sees Tree Forks all day long even notice a Decender 8 tied to his waist?! I give you a hard pass in regards to jerking around with one of these. Honestly if it didn’t arrive on my doorstep unannounced I wouldn’t be here talking about it!! 🙈🙊🙉


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I should make one up and keep it clipped to my climbing saddle. Wait, Why didn't we think of this sooner?! I could be launching rounds from the canopy !...... that's settled, I'm doing it.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tree Man said:


> I should make one up and keep it clipped to my climbing saddle. Wait, Why didn't we think of this sooner?! I could be launching rounds from the canopy !...... that's settled, I'm doing it.


And I for one can’t wait to see what you come up with Chris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

the decenders are a blast to shoot and to make


----------

